# Sunburned goats - concerns/question



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

So I shaved my nigerians because I heard it was the best way to get rid of lice which I inherited with my goats when I bought my first two goats in March. I've been trying to get rid of them and its been a never ending battle it seems like when I think they are gone, they come back. I was concerned my third doe and her buck kid would get them, so I shaved all 4, and now after a day in the summer sun, it looks like they are sunburned and they don't seem too happy. Their milk production dropped quite a bit too, and it was already depressingly low. I've since read that their hides can actually help keep them cool in warmer weather and shaving them can make them overheat?? I think I shaved it too short for one thing.

Is there anything major I should watch out for or be concerned with? Is there anything I should do to help them now that they are sunburned? Will it just take some time and with their hair growing back it will eventually heal itself? 

thanks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You'll need to put sunscreen on all the ones getting sunburn for about a week to two weeks, depending on their skin color. Pink skinned ones will need the sunscreen longer.
As for the lice problem, consider using either a pour on treatment, or ivermectin injectable.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I sunburned one girl last year - have since bought combs for over my clipper blades and this year used the 1/2 inch left on to clip them and had no problems. I use a #10 blade. I will never shave mine right off again. I clip and then bath them with a mild shampoo - seems to clear up dandruff and so far (and I have my fingers crossed) have never seen lice on them. If you are showing maybe that isn't clipped enough but it works for me.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I've treated with Cylence and Eprinex pour on. First two times with Cylence seemed to clear it up, but then after a month or so, they returned. I think there might have been eggs on them yet that the first two treatments did not totally get rid of and then they rehatched. So I treated with Eprinex. I should have just been patient and treated them with that two more times a couple weeks apart, but I got impatient and shaved them.


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

I used a combination of Ivermectic injectable given twice 10 days apart and Equisect spray once a day for 5 days AFTER the second treatment with ivermectin. You should also clean ALL bedding out daily until lice are gone. 

It seems like my goats get lice every year at the beginning of the summer but once this treatment protocol is complete I don't see them again until the following year


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Is it just ivomec injectable that gets rid of the lice / fleas or would the paste work as well?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You need an injectable, pour-on or dust product, the pastes don't work for lice.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Good advice posted. I used cyclence, python dust and it didn't work. I used the ivomec injectable and that did the trick. Clean all bedding!


----------

